# Advantgarde and Cosmo Covers Now Available



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

It seems that these great looking covers are now available for shipping. Before they were on backorder. I just ordered a Cosmo this evening. Just wanted to spread the word to those interested. Their website is: http://www.stylzworld.com/products_details_kindle_cosmo_cover.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks nice!  Let us know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been admiring these as well.... Too many nice ones to decide.... These guys ship out of The Netherlands.

*COSMO*









*
AVANTE GARDE*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sunshinegrl said:


> It seems that these great looking covers are now available for shipping. Before they were on backorder. I just ordered a Cosmo this evening. Just wanted to spread the word to those interested. Their website is: http://www.stylzworld.com/products_details_kindle_cosmo_cover.html
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for letting us know about these, Sunshine Girl! Let us know how you like it, the Cosmo looks great!

Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This cover has caught my eye too.  Thanks for letting us know!!  I'm anxious to hear how their "innovative holding system" actually works..... so please let us know once you get yours!  Also, I'm wondering if the tri-fold will make it too thick/bulky for my Ameribag/purse.  Thanks so much for keeping us informed!!!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> This cover has caught my eye too. Thanks for letting us know!! I'm anxious to hear how their "innovative holding system" actually works..... so please let us know once you get yours! Also, I'm wondering if the tri-fold will make it too thick/bulky for my Ameribag/purse. Thanks so much for keeping us informed!!!


Ditto on all of that! Let us know what you think!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I will know that I have a problem officially when my Kindle has more clothes than I do!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the way those covers look, but the trifold looks like it would make it difficult to read with the case on.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

snapcat said:


> I like the way those covers look, but the trifold looks like it would make it difficult to read with the case on.


My thoughts exactly. I was tempted to order one when I first saw the pictures, but I was thinking about it the other night and I think it would be cumbersome for reading in bed.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I will know that I have a problem officially when my Kindle has more clothes than I do!


HA!! If that happens to me, someone better stick me in a large padded room with no windows (debatable as to whether that should happen now.....)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen said:


> HA!! If that happens to me, someone better stick me in a large padded room with no windows (debatable as to whether that should happen now.....)


Well lets see... she has her basic black dress she arrived in. She has her racy red number by M-Edge. She is eagerly awaiting a beautiful leather outfit from Oberon when they release them and she might want 2 of those.. she has a DecalGirl skin on the way...

My Kindle is spoiled!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your Kindle is pampered not spoiled.  

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Your Kindle is pampered not spoiled.
> 
> Betsy


ha ha ha - I keep telling myself she DESERVES it


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I am really interested to hear what sunshinegrl has to say about her cover.  They now have a link up at the top of the board, I assume the board would receive a little commission if we use that link.

Almost bought one last night but I may hold off until I hear a review or two.  I like the tri-fold, it looks like it would protect the Kindle a bit more.


----------



## Arby (Nov 5, 2008)

I received my Avantgarde case yesterday - so far I really like it.  I ordered an M-edge cover with the Kindle but I was not real wild about using the on/off and Whispernet switches with the M-edge.  The tri-fold is different but I have to say that the Kindle stays in place very nicely and I like the fact that there is a leather pad that fits over the screen.  The pad was harder than I thought it would be, but I still think it offers better protection.  I love the fact that there is an opening to easily get to the switches. The two end covers do fold back behind the kindle for easy reading.  This ends up covering up the switches - so you need to turn it on before folding the covers back.  I used a night light with the folded position with no problem.  All in all it seems to be a sturdy cover - real leather and I think it is very good looking.  It does add some weight to the Kindle so this might be an issue for some.
If there is not a problem accessing the switches the M-edge cover is very nice as well, but I think I will end up using the Stylz cover for the most part.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review!

Betsy


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes thank you for the information.  I now have it narrowed down to two options.....

Stylz or Oberon.  Stylz or Oberon.  Difficult choice.


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

I received my Cosmo cover and it LOOKS GREAT!  The concern about its "bend-ability" is not an issue for me.  Both flaps fold back and can be held with ease without velcro.  This also seems to be a very sturdy item.  There is some weight...but it looks good.  I also have the Waterfield case and the cosmo (kindle included) fits snuggly inside.  Not sure if it would fit as well with credit cards or other items in the storage area with its flap.  I personally will not keep credit cards in this case, but some people may.  Overall I am happy with my purchase.  I have however also pre-ordered the M-edge, thanks to this fabulous Kindle environment so my "paige" will have options to go with her skins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sunshinegrl said:


> I have however also pre-ordered the M-edge, thanks to this fabulous Kindle environment so my "paige" will have options to go with her skins.


Yes! That's the kind of attitude we love here in Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I am DROOLING over that Avantgarde cover, but the price is too rich for my blood.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Sunshinegrl,

And other Stylz cover owners -- 

I'm very interested in getting this cover.  How do you like the clips that holds the kindle inside the case?  I'm wondering if it scratches the case (if yours is nekkid)?  If you have a skin, does that prevent this kind of scratching?

Thanks for your help,

Marci


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

TO answer your question, Marci, the clips are encased in a cloth. My Paige is not naked.  She is wearing a beautiful skin and the clips do not seem to effect the Kindle.  I have not experienced any scratches....yet.  The clips hold the Kindle in quite securely.  There is no need for velcro. The quality of this cover is really good for $50 and it took a little over a week (and $6) to get from the Netherlands (ha!)


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

For those interested, this is "Paige" in her outfit.




























Notice the clips at the top and bottom.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sunshinegrl said:


> TO answer your question, Marci, the clips are encased in a cloth. My Paige is not naked. She is wearing a beautiful skin and the clips do not seem to effect the Kindle. I have not experienced any scratches....yet. The clips hold the Kindle in quite securely. There is no need for velcro. The quality of this cover is really good for $50 and it took a little over a week (and $6) to get from the Netherlands (ha!)


Hey, Sunshinegrl -

I'm so glad to hear about the cloth covering the clips & it certainly looks like a skinned kindle can fit!

Really like your photos of Paige


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshinegrl, thanks for the pics of Paige in her outfit.  She looks great with the skin you've chosen!

Do you have a scale that measures in ounces?  I'd love to know the weight.  The original cover is about 6 oz., the Oberon is about 8.25 oz, the M-edge is about 7 oz.

Betsy


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that's a beautiful cover!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Paige looks stunning sunshinegrl !!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> the M-edge is about 7 oz.
> 
> Betsy


6.7 oz on my postage meter scale.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> 6.7 oz on my postage meter scale.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie, I couldn't remember the number!

Betsy


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

My Avantgarde weighed out at 13oz.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

patrickb said:


> My Avantgarde weighed out at 13oz.


Hi, Patrick -

Is that with the Kindle inside? The others may be weighing only the cover itself.

I'm very close to ordering this cover. What are your thoughts about it?

The more info the merrier 

Marci


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

That's by itself. I put a few pictures of it w/ my Kindle at http://gallery.me.com/patrickbennett

So far, I like it a lot, but I'm still torn. It's definitely extremely well made and can more than protect the kindle.
It's a bit on the heavy side, but I'm starting to think I might like it. Kind of like a light hard-cover. Something reassuring about that.
Still, it'll take a while for me of using it to decide what I really think just like it took me a while to like my (first-gen) M-Edge cover.
It's kind of odd, but frankly, I still have a bizarre urge to buy more covers. Is this what it feels like for women and purses? 
When I saw the new M-Edge leather cover with the new booklight that fits within it - hmmmm, I want it!
Then, now that Oberon is going to start using leather corners for their Kindle covers - hmmmm - tempting as well!
I'll say this though - I think M-Edge definitely has the best system of holding the Kindle. The Stylz is clever but not as secure as the m-edge system. It *definitely* won't fall out while carrying it though if that's a concern. From the pictures of the new Oberon, hopefully it gets refined a bit more as the bare elastic cord for the upper right is pretty cheap compared to the m-edge elastic attached leather band. The Oberon covers definitely win in looks but I'm still not sure I want just a simple flat piece of leather 'wrapped' around the Kindle like the Oberon.

So, anyway, my initial concerns with the Stylz was what it would be like reading with the flaps folded back behind the Kindle. Not an issue - it's definitely thick (massively compared to the m-edge or the stock cover) but I'm actually growing to like it. The leather has already relaxed a bit and it folds nicely now. The other concern was weight and general bulk and so far I think it's a non-issue and am leaning towards really liking it, but only extended time with it will determine if that holds.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

patrickb said:


> Is this what it feels like for women and purses?


Yay! One of those men finally understands!


Nemo


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a nice design but that fake crocodile stripe ruins it. It's so ugly. If they made them without I'd buy one in a heart beat!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickb said:


> That's by itself. I put a few pictures of it w/ my Kindle at http://gallery.me.com/patrickbennett
> 
> So far, I like it a lot, but I'm still torn. It's definitely extremely well made and can more than protect the kindle.
> It's a bit on the heavy side, but I'm starting to think I might like it. Kind of like a light hard-cover. Something reassuring about that.
> ...


Thanks, Patrick, for the very good review of the Stylz and the pics. Good info on the weight, too. Some of our member have problems with grip and the weight is an important issue. Sounds like it's a good choice though for people for whom weight isn't an issue!

Betsy


----------



## stomsf (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi All!

New to the board but have had my Kindle for about 10 months.  LOVE IT!

Also received my Avant Garde case a few weeks ago -- also love it.  Access to the rear buttons is great, love the look as it's different and very classy.  I don't notice the weight and like Patrick think it feels very solid in my hands when the covers are folded back.

My only (minor) complaint is the holding system isn't quite as wonderful as I hoped.  Does it work?  Absolutely.  Is it better than the stock case?  Heck Yeah!  So what's my complaint?  It tends to slide, just a bit out of alignment, towards the bottom left where there is no clip.  The restraining clip that slides into the groove on the back doesn't hold it in place either.  My solution was initially going to be a velcro strip, but I forgot I had a couple of 3M Command Picture Hangers in my office and they work great.  They're basically like velcro but instead of a fuzzy and rough side they have two rough sides that interlock quite snugly.  So with the one gripe I had about the case fixed, I'd say I was one happy customer.

Build quality is superb.  The look is refined and unique, IMHO.  And the tri-fold design is different than other cases on the market......  I like that!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

stomsf said:


> It tends to slide, just a bit out of alignment, towards the bottom left where there is no clip. The restraining clip that slides into the groove on the back doesn't hold it in place either.


I've noticed this as well, but like you said it's fairly minor. It hasn't gotten to the point where it *really* annoys me yet but I wish the Stylz had the corner loop system that the M-Edge has [and Oberan has copied in not quite as nice of a way, but still functionally good enough].


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stomsf said:


> Hi All!
> 
> New to the board but have had my Kindle for about 10 months. LOVE IT!
> 
> ...


Welcome Stomsf! This is a fun place to be. Visit The Book Corner, we are starting bookclubs in Jan and you must go by accessories also. Lots of goodies! Please go to Into/Welcome and introduce yourself to all the Kindleholics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrick, welcome to the Kindleboards!

I see you've found Accessories, be sure to check out all our other great topics:  Tips & Tricks, the Book Corner, Not Quite Kindle...

We've got lots of great book discussions in the Book Corner including free books and bargain books.  AND we're going to have book clubs starting in January!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

stomsf said:


> Hi All!
> 
> New to the board but have had my Kindle for about 10 months. LOVE IT!
> 
> ...


Hi, Stomsf -

Thanks for your post! Sounds like this is a real sturdy case. I'm wondering where you placed the 3M material to help prevent the sliding. Is there an edge on the right side of the Kindle, like there is on the Left side when using the Amazon cover?

And, _welcome_ to Kindleboards! Nice to have you here 

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stomsf said:


> Hi All!
> 
> New to the board but have had my Kindle for about 10 months. LOVE IT!
> 
> ...


Welcome, thanks for the review of the cover. Glad you found us, you'll be in good company; we have many "old" Kindlers here. Head on over to the Book Corner and tell us about your favorite Kindle books!

Betsy


----------



## stomsf (Nov 26, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi, Stomsf -
> 
> Thanks for your post! Sounds like this is a real sturdy case. I'm wondering where you placed the 3M material to help prevent the sliding. Is there an edge on the right side of the Kindle, like there is on the Left side when using the Amazon cover?
> 
> ...


Hi Marci!

Looking at the back of the Kindle, I placed the strip on the lower right of the Kindle on the bottom edge of the battery cover. It locks up the side that was sagging a bit -- just more peace of mind that it's really secure!

Not sure what you mean about an edge on the right side, I'll take some pics when I get back from my trip and post.


----------



## revbilly (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey y'all. I'm new to the site. Just got my Kindle yesterday. I'm not new to ebooks, I have one of the original Nuvomedia Rocket ebooks. I bought it in 2000 and still works, though I'm starting to notice some shortness in battery life. It is backlit and I have a case from Levengers that is a tri-fold like the Avantgarde, so that's what I purchased. I realized after holding it inthe original case that I was going to need something different. Any way, you guys helped me choose. 

I've been lurking for about 2 weeks now, since I didn't have my Kindle yet but you're info has been invaluable. Well, got to go read now.

Thanks.

Billy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Billy and welcome out of lurkdom!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Billy,

Thanks for your post!

_Welcome_ to Kindle Boards. Hopefully you've already checked out the Book Corner and other threads.

Do come back and let us know about your Kindle ownership stories,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

revbilly said:


> Hey y'all. I'm new to the site. Just got my Kindle yesterday. I'm not new to ebooks, I have one of the original Nuvomedia Rocket ebooks. I bought it in 2000 and still works, though I'm starting to notice some shortness in battery life. It is backlit and I have a case from Levengers that is a tri-fold like the Avantgarde, so that's what I purchased. I realized after holding it inthe original case that I was going to need something different. Any way, you guys helped me choose.
> 
> I've been lurking for about 2 weeks now, since I didn't have my Kindle yet but you're info has been invaluable. Well, got to go read now.
> 
> ...


Billy--

welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your new non-lurker status! Glad you found us!

Betsy


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

I am still enjoying my Cosmo case.   I received my M-Edge cover (Mocha/Saddle) and immediately gave it a try.  I thought the new jackets also had an access hole in the back, but this one did not.  That is actually a huge convenience to me.  Also I did not feel my "Paige" fit as comfortably in the M-Edge.  I did find that the M-Edge was noticeably lighter in weight which was a plus.  Personally I plan to return the M-Edge, it did not "wow" me.  Its interesting that no one has truly created a jacket that fits the Kindle without need for homemade (although creative) additions or fixes.  This product has been on the market over a year now, even the fact that companies are just recently create jackets that allow access to the power/wireless buttons.


----------



## Ladyvictoria (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I got my Kindle 3 weeks ago and I love it.  Little tab in its original cover broke and I had to buy a new cover.  Here is my question to Advantgarde/cosmo owners: When did you guys order and how long did it take to receive? Did you guys had any problems with customer service? I ordered mine on the 8th of December and the website advertised they are being shipped in 24 hours.  Well, they certainly withdrew money from my account in 24 hours but the cover is still in pending status.  It has not been shipped yet.  I send them an e-mail but haven't heard from them yet.  There was a complaint post in amazon.com's kindle discussions about this company.  I wish I saw it before I ordered from them


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

It took forever to get my case (6+ weeks?) but I ordered it during its pre-order stage so I think the delay was just because the product literally wasn't available yet.  As far as getting charged immediately, since the purchase is through PayPal, I don't think they have a choice in the matter.
Also keep in mind, they're not a US company, so you can expect odd response times on emails depending on when you email them.


----------



## Ladyvictoria (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Patrick. I am just little frustrated because as I mentioned, its original cover is useless now and one reason I ordered from them was because they said they would ship it within 24 hours. I think they should not promise things they can't do. It is a bad customer service.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, agreed.  Of course, Amazon themselves are notorious for lying about ship dates.
Their Amazon Prime service for example is a bit of a sham.  They say you get free 2-day shipping.  What they don't say is that it's all based on when they 'say' they 'might' ship.  So, if I order on the 10th and their system automatically shows the typical fudge-factor of shipping in 2-3 days (even though its in stock) then they might ship it out ground or USPS on the 10th so when it arrives on the 15th they can say that it arrived within 2 days of the 13th which was in the range of the original estimated ship date.  Bah!


----------



## Ladyvictoria (Dec 12, 2008)

OK, I just got a news my cover was shipped, so I am really happy .  I really did like the design in this cover and I liked Patrick's review of it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome ladyvictoria and Billy! Glad to have you here. This is a friendly place full of useful info, as you have discovered!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickb said:


> Yup, agreed. Of course, Amazon themselves are notorious for lying about ship dates.
> Their Amazon Prime service for example is a bit of a sham. They say you get free 2-day shipping. What they don't say is that it's all based on when they 'say' they 'might' ship. So, if I order on the 10th and their system automatically shows the typical fudge-factor of shipping in 2-3 days (even though its in stock) then they might ship it out ground or USPS on the 10th so when it arrives on the 15th they can say that it arrived within 2 days of the 13th which was in the range of the original estimated ship date. Bah!


I've had really good experience with Amazon Prime...I ordered something which was supposed to arrive today, it arrived yesterday, the latest in a series of good experiences. Bear in mind that because of the electronic creating of shipping information, it will say "Shipping" when the electronic info has been submitted to UPS even if the package has not gotten to them; not happy with that, but that's been my experience with many companies that I've ordered from. I'm also in a major urban area, (DC) perhaps the 2 day works better here because of volume. Also, the free shipping for Prime items works well for me no matter the speed, it pays for the Prime membership. I'm afraid I'm a frequent flyer. If I have to pay for shipping, I have to REALLY want the item.

That being said, it sounds like it may not be as good a deal for you. I know others on KBoards who have been debating keeping their Prime membership. If it's not working for you, you might want to cancel it, but I would certainly give Amazon feedback on why!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ladyvictoria said:


> OK, I just got a news my cover was shipped, so I am really happy . I really did like the design in this cover and I liked Patrick's review of it.


Welcome to KBoards, great news that your cover has shipped! Be sure to let us know when it comes in! Glad to hear your Kindle will be well dressed.

Be sure to check out all the great boards here, including the Book Corner where we will have Book Klubs starting in January!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ladyvictoria said:


> OK, I just got a news my cover was shipped, so I am really happy . I really did like the design in this cover and I liked Patrick's review of it.


Welcome Ladyvictoria! We like well accessorized Kindles here.  Please go to Intro/Welcome and tell us more about yourself. Where do you live, what type books do you enjoy? Feel free to ask questions and join in discussions.

Linda


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Ladyvictoria said:


> OK, I just got a news my cover was shipped, so I am really happy . I really did like the design in this cover and I liked Patrick's review of it.


Glad to have you here, Lady Victoria!

Do let us know what you think of your case when it arrives. Is it the light brown/tan or the darker colored case?

Lots to do and see here, especially in the Book corner -

Marci


----------



## Ladyvictoria (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, thanks for welcoming me so warmly.  I ordered the darker colored cover and hopefully I will like it. I also ordered a skin for my kindle.  Yes, she is being dressed up pretty nicely


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

It took about a week for me to receive my Cosmo.  Please keep in mind that Stylz is not a US based company.  I believe their Kindle jackets are from the Netherlands, so a week was excellent in my opinion.  I'm sure you will enjoy!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, I think it literally takes about a week for the actual shipping.


----------



## Arby (Nov 5, 2008)

patrickb said:


> Yup, I think it literally takes about a week for the actual shipping.


That was my experience too - perhaps a day or two more. Now that I have used the Avantgarde cover for a few weeks, I am very happy with the purchase. It is very sturdy and since I do turn my Kindle off when not in use, the easy access to the switches is really appreciated. I also really like the way it looks, I know some weren't too crazy about the alligator accents but it really doesn't look cheap - I think it adds some sophistication. Anyways - I hope everyone who has purchased the Stylz covers likes them as much as I do.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

To those who have the Stylz covers - is the fabric comfortable to hold when the covers are folded back?  That is how I normally hold it.  I found it uncomfortable to hold the Oberon by putting my fingers in the pocket.  The M-edge is a soft suedy fabric and very comfortable to hold.  Guess this is more important to me than I realized.  

Ricki


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Depending which way you fold the Stylz back, you'll either have the screen protector portion facing the back or the pocketed side facing back.  I preferred having the protector face back myself (just in case I had anything in the pockets, I didn't want them in a position where things could fall out).  Either way, you're not going to have anything particularly 'soft' on the back.  The leather itself is smooth and soft, but the edges are relatively stiff and the aligator-style leather is rough (although to the haters out there - in person, I think it looks great) so it's hard to say what you'll think without knowing exactly how you want to hold it.  
I'm now using an Oberon case (I gave my Stylz to my wife) and in terms of holding comfort, I'd rate them in this order:  1st gen M-Edge (faux leather), Stylz, Oberon.  I really like my new Oberon, but the edges of the leather are quite rough with very hard edges in some places.  When reading, I fold the covers back and then hold the kindle in my left hand (thumb out front for the prev/next buttons), three fingers behind, and pinkie finger coming towards me balancing the kindle.  With the Oberon, my pinkie ends up rubbing against the bottom of the case where the extra piece of black leather that is under the kindle (which the straps are attached to) ends in a hard edge as well as the lower-left corner leather strap where it is stitched to the back flap.  Both pieces of leather have a very stiff hard-90 degree edge that rubs a bit.  That said, the Oberon is amazing looking and the weight is nice.  Given that its real leather, I can only assume that these edges will wear and soften over time, so I'm not real concerned about it.

One other thing I noticed that I liked about the Stylz over my Oberon or M-Edge is the inner back-ridge that forces the right edge of the kindle to be somewhat raised from the back of the case.  In my Oberon or M-Edge, pushing the right next-page button doesn't really work well at all - it won't actually 'click' since the button, when pressed, has to extend beyond the bottom of the kindle.  With the oberon & m-edge, the kindle is laying directly against the leather so while the button 'works' it feels really odd since you don't actually feel or hear it click.  In the Stylz case, it's not an issue.  In my Oberon I can flex the middle of the case in the back and pull it away from the kindle and it works fine, but it doesn't really stay that way.

I don't want to sway anyone from these covers though.  I'm really nitpicking.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input.. that helps a lot.  For me -  I think its just that the material inside of the Oberon felt itchy to me.. more like felt  (but then I am very sensitive to touch).  The only place I can put my left hand when I had the back folded was inside the pocket which doesn't feel comfortable.  They really are gorgeous covers but I guess it depends on how you use it.  I have sold my Tree Of Life, was going to buy a different Oberon style,  but now I'm having second thoughts. 

I really do like the look of the alligator with the black leather on the Stylz.  As long as it doesn't have a similar fabric inside as the Oberon I don't mind touching smooth leather.  The edges don't bother me that much.  

Then again.. I may just keep using the M-edge.  hah!


----------



## Ladyvictoria (Dec 12, 2008)

I got my cover today I haven't seen it yet but my husband seems pretty impressed with it.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Be sure to let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Ladyvictoria said:


> I got my cover today I haven't seen it yet but my husband seems pretty impressed with it.


That's wonderful!

To echo Patrick's comment, let us know your thoughts about it.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Ladyvictoria (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning everyone! 

Let me tell you what I think about my Stylz cover.  Upside: great design and style.  It is a one good looking cover, very stylish. I also love the pockets inside the cover to carry few items like train tickets (I keep losing them) and the hole in the back for on/off buttons.  It is easy to grab and hold. Downside: it is heavier than the original cover.  I think it will take some time to getting use to that. Also, I had a problem with right side of the top clip that holds the Kindle.  I mean it is secure and everything, not like Kindle is going to fall out but it keeps moving and side almost comes out of the clip.  It is not that big of a problem just an annoyance.  Overall, I really like it and recommend it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ladyvictoria said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Let me tell you what I think about my Stylz cover. Upside: great design and style. It is a one good looking cover, very stylish. I also love the pockets inside the cover to carry few items like train tickets (I keep losing them) and the hole in the back for on/off buttons. It is easy to grab and hold. Downside: it is heavier than the original cover. I think it will take some time to getting use to that. Also, I had a problem with right side of the top clip that holds the Kindle. I mean it is secure and everything, not like Kindle is going to fall out but it keeps moving and side almost comes out of the clip. It is not that big of a problem just an annoyance. Overall, I really like it and recommend it.


Congratulations on your new cover LadyVictoria, glad you like it! Thanks for posting your thoughts on it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

patrickb said:


> In my Oberon or M-Edge, pushing the right next-page button doesn't really work well at all - it won't actually 'click' since the button, when pressed, has to extend beyond the bottom of the kindle. With the oberon & m-edge, the kindle is laying directly against the leather so while the button 'works' it feels really odd since you don't actually feel or hear it click. In the Stylz case, it's not an issue. In my Oberon I can flex the middle of the case in the back and pull it away from the kindle and it works fine, but it doesn't really stay that way.


Oberon has now fixed that problem with the right-side buttons being harder to click. And for those who received some of the first Oberon covers, you can correct this yourself simply by taking out the piece of plastic from the right hand side of the cover (the side which holds your kindle) and putting a strip of velcro on the right side of the plastic piece (close to the edge of it). Then reinsert it in your kindle and the button should click easily once more.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Oberon has now fixed that problem with the right-side buttons being harder to click. And for those who received some of the first Oberon covers, you can correct this yourself simply by taking out the piece of plastic from the right hand side of the cover (the side which holds your kindle) and putting a strip of velcro on the right side of the plastic piece (close to the edge of it). Then reinsert it in your kindle and the button should click easily once more.


Thanks for the update Wisteria!  Nice to know.
Linda


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Ladyvictoria said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Let me tell you what I think about my Stylz cover. Upside: great design and style. ...


Lady Victoria -

Here's another "Thank You" for posting your nice review of your Stylz cover. Much appreciated!

Marci


----------

